# Swift 650 Radio



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Please can anybody help, 
I have just bought a 2005 Swift Kontiki and the radio is the standard Blunkpault Fiat Ducato Radio/CD. I have searched everywhere, trawled the internet ... I am at a loss, cannot find a user guide/instruction booklet anywhere. Please,... please can anyone make me a copy and Email it to me


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts, pwilmo.

The link to downloads is:
http://www.blaupunkt.com/uk/downloads.asp

Gerald


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to MotorhomeFacts, pwilmo.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your prompt answer but there are no documents available for "Fiat Ducato radio/CD"
Regards
Paul


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pwilmo said:


> [but there are no documents available for "Fiat Ducato radio/CD"


Hi Paul

Well, I would guess that when Blaupunkt make a piece of equipment, they don't necessarily know what vehicle it's going to be fitted into. It may say "Fiat" on it, but is there a model number?

Anyway, maybe someone else will be along soon with the same motorhome, and will be able to shed more light on it.

Gerald


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

pwilmo said:


> Please can anybody help,
> I have just bought a 2005 Swift Kontiki and the radio is the standard Blunkpault Fiat Ducato Radio/CD. I have searched everywhere, trawled the internet ... I am at a loss, cannot find a user guide/instruction booklet anywhere. Please,... please can anyone make me a copy and Email it to me


Hi send us a pm with your details and we will see if we can help.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Paul 
We have the instructions I can send to you - I have sent you a PM, 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Paul
> We have the instructions I can send to you - I have sent you a PM,
> Thanks
> Andy


Not sure if I am correct or not (maybe a Mod can help) but can members with less than five posts who haven't subscribed use PMs ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Not sure if I am correct or not (maybe a Mod can help) but can members with less than five posts who haven't subscribed use PMs ?


You're correct. However, pwilmo has subscribed (he has the magic "crown" next to his user name), so will be able to receive PMs.

Gerald


----------

